# Simplicity Legacy front PTO trouble



## Rurban (May 13, 2021)

I have an older Legacy ‘93? and it just started throwing belts soon after engaging PTO for mower. I’ve discovered that on the backside of the PTO shaft there is a gold color metal collar attached where the shaft goes through the front axle. This collar is cracked on both sides and there is a lot of play in the drive shaft. Any thoughts on how big a fix this is? It’s been an awesome machine but it does have 1500+ hrs on it.
Thanks; I have attached a photo
Bob


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Rurban, welcome to the forum.

The front PTO shaft has a ball bearing on each end. See items #4 (2ea) on attached parts diagram:









PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## Rurban (May 13, 2021)

Thank you. Any advice or info on how involved a job this is or any special tools needed to get it done?
TIA,
Bob


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Note that the bearing comes complete with the bearing holder and locking collar. Instructions on the parts diagram tell you to rotate the locking collar in the direction of shaft rotation. So the locking collar will be rotated CW on one end and CCW on the other end. Clean the PTO shaft to bare metal before putting bearings on shaft. There should be a slight interference fit. I use a short length of clean pipe to drive the bearing on the shaft. 









that the


----------



## Rurban (May 13, 2021)

Ok- thanks again!


----------

